# Pot noodle



## Akasha (Dec 6, 2010)

Can someone help me?
Just gone to carb count my pot noodle for lunch and it very helpfully tells me that there is 3.2g of sugar and 377 calaries in it. 
Yet doesn't tell me the overall grams of carbs. 
Any guestimates?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 6, 2010)

Should tell you the carbs on it.............usually between 20 and 40, but again, it should tell you...........


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 6, 2010)

Beef & Tomato per pot (271g as consumed) = 65.9g carbs

Listed here:

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesc..._Wonder_Beef_and_Tomatoes_Noodle_Pot_93g.html


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 6, 2010)

http://www.potnoodle.com/library/docs/Pot_Noodle_Nutrition_Info.pdf

This seems quite good too..............


----------



## Akasha (Dec 6, 2010)

I estimated at around 45 - 50grams And 10- 15 grams for my cob.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 6, 2010)

Akasha said:


> I estimated at around 45 - 50grams And 10- 15 grams for my cob.



I take it didnt show you the nutritional info then........


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Dec 6, 2010)

A lot of foods seem to give the sugar content and neglect the carb content.


----------



## shiv (Dec 6, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Should tell you the carbs on it.............usually between 20 and 40, but again, it should tell you...........



I think if it showed the carbs on it, Akasha wouldn't be asking here.


----------



## Akasha (Dec 7, 2010)

shiv said:


> I think if it showed the carbs on it, Akasha wouldn't be asking here.



Thanks for the obvious there shiv.  
And thanks for moving it (Whom ever that may be) 

No carbs info. It stated the sugar, salt, calaries. I didnt even have the nutritional info table like on most packages. 
It was prob on the cardboard sleve (brought as a multipack), but Its naughty that its not on each individual pot. OH could prob eat 3 but i most certainly couldnt, therefore only took the one pot to work, not all 3 in a cardboard sleve. 

Ps. I had spiked to 14.3 2 hours after meal. Dropped to 8.8 after 4 hours. Was 4.7 5 1/2 hours after (when i got home)


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 7, 2010)

I only asked twice as the first time it wasnt answered...........and some ppl can miss the labels or infasct not know what there looking for......


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Akasha,

I didn't think there was any nutrition in a Pot Noodle, just lots of salt, sugar and additives! 

Oh lord, am I going to have to learn all this stuff now? How do you guesstimate the carb content of something like this?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 7, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Hi Akasha,
> 
> I didn't think there was any nutrition in a Pot Noodle, just lots of salt, sugar and additives!
> 
> Oh lord, am I going to have to learn all this stuff now? How do you guesstimate the carb content of something like this?



Usually you dont, but as akasha said it was a multipack so all the carb info was on the cardboard sleeve, which may or may not be binned when unpacking..........

remember google works wonders............

And the more you eat something, it will just become natural.........I seldomly look at the labels unless I have not eaten it in a while..

Are you starting to carb count straight away alison...?


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't know. I think it might be a good idea but I'm not sure I can handle it all at once, but I'll have to inject every time I have a meal. On the other hand, if I don't have at least some idea of the carb content, won't I get the doses wrong and end up in a right pickle?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 7, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> I don't know. I think it might be a good idea but I'm not sure I can handle it all at once, but I'll have to inject every time I have a meal. On the other hand, if I don't have at least some idea of the carb content, won't I get the doses wrong and end up in a right pickle?



You will...................a good place to start is 1 unit for every 10g of carb, this can change at every meal time.........

If there any questions you will find the answers here I suppose.......


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 7, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> You will...................a good place to start is 1 unit for every 10g of carb, this can change at every meal time.........
> 
> If there any questions you will find the answers here I suppose.......



Yep, that's the beauty of this place, there's always someone who has the answer you need.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 7, 2010)

Alison

So pleased you'll be counting carbs from the start. Much the easiest way (even if it might feel a bit of a faff to start with). You'll get the hang of it really quickly I'm sure.

The important thing is that you keep track of how much you are having (or think you are having!) at each meal. Keeping a carbs and doses diary might help in the first few weeks. It also might help to stick to similar-ish amounts of carbs for meals to begin with to see how your doses are working.

Once you've got your head around how your body reacts to one sandwich of medium sliced bread and a piece of fruit* for lunch with x units** you will  feel more confident altering meals to match how hungry you are.

Interms of guestimating a pot noodle, these things get easier with time. Once you've cooked noodles a few times you'll get an idea of what a 40-50g heap looks like and can then use this to base an estimation of the carbs when eating out or whatever.

Good luck!
M

* two medium slices of bread likely to be 15g each, small piece of fruit 10g, larger more like 20g so your lunch would be 40-50g in total.

** If as NRB suggests you start at 1:10 this would be 4 or 5 units. You might start with 4 then do some 1hour/2hour/4hour tests for a day or two to see how that works and review it.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Mike, that's really helpful and apologies to Akasha for hijacking your thread.


----------



## Akasha (Dec 7, 2010)

Alison,
Thats fine. Take it away! lol. 
As NRB said, once you have been carb counting for a while it comes naturally. 

NRB. 
Sorry i hadn't answered. On fleetingly at work. I did actually look at the pot twice thinking that i had missed it in my hunger. 

I am aware its full of additives, but im trying to put weight on.


----------

